# Chixulub



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Recon1 said:



Does anyone know anything about expat community or groups in Chicxulub or Churburna. Do the have get scheduled socials, how big are they where do they usually meet?

Click to expand...

_Well, I see that you propose to live in the environs of Puerto Progreso but not in Progreso itself. We have looked at Chuburna, Chicxulub, Celestun, Telchac Puerto and Dzilam de Bravo and the distant Isla Holbox as places to live on the Mexican Gulf Coast but I really don´t know about social activities iamong expats in those places with any depth because we finally rejected the idea and settled in the Chiapas Highlands instead. 

I like the beaches in the área you propose but from what I have learned during that research (back in 2005) is that the extensión of the Progreso Pier has brought about some (perhaps) serious beach erosion west of the pier so do your research well in Chuburna before you consider buying because property vendors may (no WILL) lie to you about beach erosion prospects since in Mexico there are no serious rules about property disclosures and beach erosion could find you in the sea eventually. I would say that you will find many more expats in Chicxulub than Chuburna but I may be wrong. All of these places have nice, white beaches and a calm and pleasant and clear aquamarine Gulf but they are also subject to hurricane activity so be cautious where you buy if you buy. Social activities of expats ar less important than seeing you home floating away or beautiful beach disappear. 

This is not your inquiry but if I were seriously considering moving to that área today, I would move to the área between Telchac Puerto and Dzilam de Bravo - an área of poor fishing villages with few expats but damn beautiful and a hell of a lot less expensive because these places are farther from the Merida crowd that overrun the beaches in the summer near that city.

I am a Gulf Coast beach boy from the hurricane country of Alabama and know about beach erosion so don´t think I'm blowing smoke. They will sell you anything you are willing to buy on today´s Mexican Gulf Coast and lie with impunity. Be forwarned.


----------



## Recon1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Okay new question. where is the best place to buy in Chixulub? ON the beach. In the city. A couple blocks off the beach. Or a few miles inland. Please tell me why you would select one or the other. Not looking to die from lonliness but not big on crowds of people either. And kwill be a stranger with limited Spanish ability, well not so limited but not native.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

You've double-posted your same question. That's not really necessary. Here's a link to the question in main forum (the moderators may want to delete this one):

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mexico-expat-forum-expats-living-mexico/576217-chixulub-living.html


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> You've double-posted your same question. That's not really necessary. Here's a link to the question in main forum (the moderators may want to delete this one):
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mexico-expat-forum-expats-living-mexico/576217-chixulub-living.html


Recon1 did not double-post his question. He posted in in La Chatarrería in error and I moved it to the main forum.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Nobody can tell you where the best place is..just go there rent and you will figure it out, do not overthink it. 
You can be lonely in the mifddle of a crowd and be perfectly happy with a couple of friends just go there and find out for yourself. That is the only way , everyone is different.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Recon1 did not double-post his question. He posted in in La Chatarrería in error and I moved it to the main forum.


I'm confused. There are now two discussion started on this main forum ... with the same question ... unless I have blurred vision:
< SNIP>

Anyhow .... here's the answer I previously posted:

Well, as I see it ... this is a choice only you can make. We don't know you. We don't know your likes/dislikes. We don't know how you live your life. Do you want water-front living, or more of the "in the village" lifestyle? We don't know your budget. Have you been to Chicxulub before? Have you spoken to someone who lives there, about what they think of the alternatives? Have you spoken to someone who specializes in selling real estate in the Progresso/Chixulub neighborhoods? Maybe I'm mistaken, but I have the impression you want others, us, to do the choosing for you. Visit several times. At different times of the year. Day and overnight. It's small enough you can walk from one end and from side to side of Chixulub Puerto easily and the rest of the community, along the coastline, is pretty similar and you can have a taxi take you down the road. Rent one of the vacation apartments for rent. You're going to need to know Spanish if you want to live there, fully ... IMO. Best of luck.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> I'm confused. There are now two discussion started on this main forum ... with the same question ... unless I have blurred vision . . .


You weren't confused. What happened is that Recon1 posted his question twice in the main forum and once in La Chatarerría. I've deleted two of the threads he started and left this one.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Chicxulub, as Chuburna are not easily spelled by English speaking people from the U.S so mistakes by expats are to be expected and understood. However, I must be confused. Why has my non-controversial responsive post to the OP comparing the notion of buying or renting in Chuburna, Puerto Progreso, Chicxulub, Telchac Puerto or Dzilam de Bravo seem to have disappeared? Perhaps I am being myopic. I´may have to go back and look again at the thread in its entirety.

This was a constructive comment. Why would it be extricated?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> Chicxulub, as Chuburna are not easily spelled by English speaking people from the U.S so mistakes by expats are to be expected and understood. However, I must be confused. Why has my non-controversial responsive post to the OP comparing the notion of buying or renting in Chuburna, Puerto Progreso, Chicxulub, Telchac Puerto or Dzilam de Bravo seem to have disappeared? Perhaps I am being myopic. I´may have to go back and look again at the thread in its entirety.
> 
> This was a constructive comment. Why would it be extricated?


Your informative post was not deleted. In the confusion caused by Recon1's triple posting of his query and my attempts to get rid of two of his threads, your post was inadvertently lost. It has now been added to this thread and appears at the top of this page.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Your informative post was not deleted. In the confusion caused by Recon1's triple posting of his query and my attempts to get rid of two of his threads, your post was inadvertently lost. It has now been added to this thread and appears at the top of this page.


Thanks, Isla. I knew something didn´t make sense since my post was intended as a positive response to Recon´s inquiry. I really like the área Recon may plan to move to and that is my personal favorite coast in Mexico - especially those incredible fishing villages between Telchac Puerto and Dzilam de Bravo. A fabulous coast and largely undiscovered today. .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> Thanks, Isla. I knew something didn´t make sense since my post was intended as a positive response to Recon´s inquiry. I really like the área Recon may plan to move to and that is my personal favorite coast in Mexico - especially those incredible fishing villages between Telchac Puerto and Dzilam de Bravo. A fabulous coast and largely undiscovered today. .


Now you've given me an idea for a new part of Mexico to visit!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Longford said:


> I'm confused. There are now two discussion started on this main forum ... with the same question ... unless I have blurred vision:
> < SNIP>
> 
> Anyhow .... here's the answer I previously posted:
> ...


An informative and useful post, Longford. I must say, for people unfamiliar with Mexico´s Gulf Coast which stretches from the Texas border to its confluence with the Caribbean, that that coast, as in the United States, is many different things because the Gulf is influenced by many phenomena which means that in some places the sea is of a crystal clear aquamarine quality with perhaps the purest white sand beaches on the planet as from just east of Panama City, Florida to the Eastern shore of Mobile Bay and then, due to muddy waters flowing in from Mobile Bay and. further west, the Mississippi River, the Gulf is murky and turbid all the way through Louisiana and Texas and down through Veracruz to Campeche and the white beaches and somewhat clear aquamarine waters only re-occur starting around Celestun, Yucatán to Cape Catoche where the Gulf meets the Caribbean Sea. 

If one is considering purchasing beachfront property on the Mexican Gulf Coast, one must bear in mind these different characteristics and also consider the fact that most of the Gulf is subject to catastrophic hurricanes which, in places, can be quite destructive and blow one´s ass out to sea never to be seen again or perhaps all the way to the Monterrey área where one´s corpse may repose until having been recycled as nature desires. There are many things to consider when choosing a place to reside on Mexico´s Northern Gulf but that Gulf on the northern shore of the Yucatán Peninsula is subject to important differences as well. Places such as Chuburna, Puerto Progreso and Chicxulub are exurban summer escapes for Meriidianos fleeing the unbearable summer heat of that city so these places, espacially Chicxulub, may be a bit pricey and overcrowded on weekends in the summer. Perhaps a better idea is to seek out a home somewhere between Telchac Puerto and Dzilam de Bravo where the coastal highway ends and the coast becomes even more isolated and difficult to access all the way to Cancun on the Caribbean.

Always bear in mind that, no matter what you may think, this coastal área is not subject to the same disclosure rules as is true of the United States. Serious tidal beach erosions and potential hurricane damage will not be disclosed to you and, as a native of Alabama´s Gulf Coast, I can assure you that you should believe no one and make sure your investment in coastal residential property remains modest and covered by money you can afford to write off and still enjoy a beer or two down at Billy Bob´s tavern if it´s still there.


----------



## exclusiva (Oct 29, 2011)

As someone who has owned a beachfront house just a few miles from Chicxulub for 10 years, I echo the recommendations to rent first before you buy. How else to know whether this area works for you without sinking your hard earned cash into something that could tie you to the area long after you are ready to move on? If you discover that you would like to sell soon after buying - and that is pretty common down there for a variety of reasons - rest assured it could take YEARS before your home is sold. Hopefully for more than you paid.
Also be aware there are serious beach erosion problems east of Progreso, which means in Chuburna and Chelem, largely caused by disturbed water patterns resulting from an addition to the Progreso pier. And while there are some half hearted remediation plans afoot, no reasonable person is holding out much hope. People are selling homes literally 10 feet from the high tide line and during a normal winter storm, watching the waves crash through the living room. So be VERY careful when buying beachfront in Chelem or Chuburna. Parts of San Crisanto, too. 
And the warning to not expect full and frank disclosure around the structural integrity of buildings or the stability of beaches is bang on. In fact, be careful of everything when dealing with a real estate company in Mexico. It is a wild west, unregulated industry, so you MUST do your own due diligence. Ditto with lawyers and notaries. If they mess up - as happens far too often - you are left holding the bag unless you have title insurance. So get title insurance.
As for the hurricane situation --- IMHO, Hound Dog has an unfortunate habit of exaggerating the risk in that particular area of the Gulf. I prefer to rely on the facts, and here they are . . . in the past 26 years, there have been exactly two - TWO - hurricanes to pass through Progreso and close environs. Gilbert in 1988 and Isidore in 2002.
There have been two hurricanes brush Mexico's Pacific coast this year alone and counting backwards over the past few years, many more. Ditto for Mexico's Caribbean coast, which typically gets hit harder and more often than Progreso.
The reason? Hurricanes usually blow out when they have to travel over land, which is the situation on the Gulf's north Mexican coastal areas near Merida.
So while I agree that parts of the Gulf can be prone to "catastrophic" hurricanes that can "blow one's ass out to sea, never to be seen again," the Progreso area isn't usually one of them.
That being said, Chicxulub could be slammed with a killer 'cane next week. I guess one could say we are due.
But statistically, it is fair and correct to say that hurricanes happen less frequently in the Merida beach areas than on Mexico's Caribbean or Pacific coasts.
If it is important to you to completely avoid hurricanes, you might consider Panama. Otherwise, should you eventually buy in a hurricane zone, then get good insurance.
There is a growing number of expats living full and part time in the area - I have heard numbers as high as 10,000 in the winter, but who knows. Several thousand, at least - and lots of opportunities to connect with them in a wide variety of social situations from church, to charitable works with kids and animals to thriving art and music scenes. Should you decide to give renting a try in order to better explore purchasing opportunities in that area, then post here again and I can give you more specific information.
As to where to rent --- as others have said, that all depends on where you prefer to live. But the area has it all --- lots of beaches or a nearby big city of almost a million people. 
Take yur pick.
As Dog says, it's a pretty great place to be.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Good post, exclusiva. Agreed that there are places on the Gulf which are more prone to hurrican damage than others but I am reminded that the city of New Orleans, which is not directly on the sea, has a history of being exempt from serious hurricane damage and we now know what happened there a couple of years ago when that city experienced unprecedebted damage after centuries of lttle or no hurricane damage.

Here is a lesson in history. In the 1970s, I was married to a French woman and we lived in a place known as Mon Luis Island on Mobile Bay at the mouth of the Fowl River. In 1972, Hurricane Frederick destroyed our former honeymoon cottage and created untold damage in the city of Mobile which is some 40 miles or so from the Gulf. Thousands of ancient live oaks in that beautiful city were destroyed and it takes decades to replace those natural treasures for which the city is justly famous. 

About 100 miles from the Alabama Coast on the Mississippi Coast stood the impressive mansión of the president of the U.S. confederacy Jefferson Davis , a mansion belonging to his family that had stood there for over a hundred years and that mansión had never been damaged by a hurricane since the day it was constructed on its magnificent acreage surrounded by magnigicent old oaks overlooking the Gulf . After Frederick, that mansión was never seen again. It was gone forever. Don´t mess with God. As Tom Hanks as Forrest Gump said, "All of sudden God showed up."


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Hound Dog said:


> Chicxulub, as Chuburna are not easily spelled by English speaking people from the U.S so mistakes by expats are to be expected and understood. However, I must be confused. Why has my non-controversial responsive post to the OP comparing the notion of buying or renting in Chuburna, Puerto Progreso, Chicxulub, Telchac Puerto or Dzilam de Bravo seem to have disappeared? Perhaps I am being myopic. I´may have to go back and look again at the thread in its entirety.
> 
> This was a constructive comment. Why would it be extricated?


Hound Dog, do you have any idea what lies east of Dzilam de Bravo on the coast, up to that Parque Natural San Felipe? Google Maps just shows a coastal area of no roads, no villages, but obviously, something is there. Thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> …
> This was a constructive comment. Why would it be extricated?


I don't think it was deleted. If it had been I (as a Moderator) would still be able to see it, and I don't see any posts of yours that have been deleted lately. Perhaps, you wrote it but never clicked on the Submit Reply button. I know I do this every once in a while. I write a masterful comment, previewing it many times, then forget to hit Submit and when I look for it later, it is not there.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I don't think it was deleted. If it had been I (as a Moderator) would still be able to see it, and I don't see any posts of yours that have been deleted lately. Perhaps, you wrote it but never clicked on the Submit Reply button. I know I do this every once in a while. I write a masterful comment, previewing it many times, then forget to hit Submit and when I look for it later, it is not there.


Hound Dog's comment wasn't deliberately deleted, though it did disappear for a bit. This all happened because a new forum member started three new threads asking the same questions, and I got rid of two of them, thereby inadvertantly "deleting" HG's helpful post.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Hound Dog's comment wasn't deliberately deleted, though it did disappear for a bit. This all happened because a new forum member started three new threads asking the same questions, and I got rid of two of them, thereby inadvertantly "deleting" HG's helpful post.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Thanks for the clarification.


¡No hay de qué!


----------



## exclusiva (Oct 29, 2011)

Meritorious --- Rio Lagartos, a biosphere, is located east of Dzilum de Bravo.


----------



## exclusiva (Oct 29, 2011)

Dog:
All true. While that part of the Gulf tends to get fewer hurricanes than, yada yada, the next Big Blow -- and there will most certainly be a next one -- could truly be a whopper. 
Like Gilbert.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Meritorious-MasoMenos said:



Hound Dog, do you have any idea what lies east of Dzilam de Bravo on the coast, up to that Parque Natural San Felipe? Google Maps just shows a coastal area of no roads, no villages, but obviously, something is there. Thanks.

Click to expand...

_We only drove to Dzilam de Bravo and then down to Temax (pronounce "Temash" and to Izamal (a very attractive town known, as I recall as the Yellow City), then to the colonial city of Valladolid, Chemax,. Coba (fabulous Maya ruins in the jungle), Tulum, Felipe Carrllo Puerto, Majahual and Xcalac. A fun drive I highly recommend.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


exclusiva said:



Dog:
All true. While that part of the Gulf tends to get fewer hurricanes than, yada yada, the next Big Blow -- and there will most certainly be a next one -- could truly be a whopper. 
Like Gilbert.

Click to expand...

_No hurricane as that that devastated New Orleans a few years ago had ever been seen in recorded history there. Alabama folks living on the Gulf Coast still on the planet never disrespect hurricanes. I remember those morons living in Pass Christian who, back in the 60s, decided to stay in that apartment building and have a hurricane party. They have disappeaerd from the face of the earth for some 50 plus years now. Crab food. Jefferson Davis´s mansión was last seen passing Hattiesburg. A fool and his money are soon parted.

You Canadians and U.S. Midwesterners want to buy beach lands down here? No problem. We´re on our way to France. Bye-Bye and bonne chance.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

I have spent quite a bit of time on the gulf coast RV'ing from my home in PDC. Winter season has a lot of snowbirds and during the summers there are a lot of folks from Merida and DF that open up their houses for vacation. 
All along the coastal area are mangroves. Pay close attention to where the mangroves are. That is where the mosquitoes are. Also in September, the sand fleas are so viscous that it can drive people back to the hot city. Bugs, more than hurricanes, are something to consider in deciding which area on the north coast to settle down in.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=Playaboy;5497521]I have spent quite a bit of time on the gulf coast RV'ing from my home in PDC. Winter season has a lot of snowbirds and during the summers there are a lot of folks from Merida and DF that open up their houses for vacation. 
All along the coastal area are mangroves. Pay close attention to where the mangroves are. That is where the mosquitoes are. Also in September, the sand fleas are so viscous that it can drive people back to the hot city. Bugs, more than hurricanes, are something to consider in deciding which area on the north coast to settle down in.[/QUOTE]_

Well said, Playaboy. I have lived so long from the Gulf that I had forgotten about the mosquitoes and sand fleas. 

I am reminded of when my darlin' wife moved from Paris to Mobile in the 1970s and went down to Dauphin Island on the Gulf with a friend to cool off on the beach there in the pleasant summer breeze coming in off the sea. She fell asleep on the beach and unbeknownest to her, the breezes reversed and came in from the inland bayous and swamps and brought trillions of mosquitoes with them. She was nearly drained of blood before escaping that beach and the irritation from the mosquito bites was indescribable. 

The Gulf Coast is a wonderful place. Warm seas and inviting beaches but you had damn well better know what you are doing before buying a residence there or in the adjoining swamps. If you are not careful, local folks will take you to the cleaners before you can count to three and they will enjoy flummoxing you and bragging about having done so to every ******* within 30 miles.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

We tried to escape the biting mosquitos, deer flies and horse flies in Playa del Carmen by going to Progresso. There was no escape. Even at the pool they attacked whatever skin was available so you had to keep dunking under the water. Even the dog was being attacked so we spent a lot of time inside the motorhome.


----------



## exclusiva (Oct 29, 2011)

The bug situation really does depend on when and where you are situated. We are about 30 k east of Progreso on the beach. The cienega with it's standing water is about 1 k away. We are typically there Dec to April, though we have visited in all 4 seasons.
The only time we have seen mosquitos there is in the summer when it rains. In the winter / dry season, we rarely if ever see them because there is no real standing water for them to breed in. It also gets windy in the afternoon, so the little critters just get blown away. Ditto with the sand flies. If there is no wind, you'll get bitten, though it's usually not bad at all. If it's windy, then no flies and no mosquitos. That's one of the perks of staying on the beach rather than in-town, where it can be quite still.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Just for the record, I did not start this thread on the Gulf Coastal town of Chicxulub as appears to be the case here. Recon 1 sarted this thread and I appear as the instigator of this thread because of a technical glitch not of my making although I am not exercised by this event. I have no interest in Chicxulub (sterile suburban Merida) and would not live there nor even, for that matter, visit there. I´m a big fan of Mexican coastal áreas and continue to explore them although we are mountain folks by nature and there is still much we haven´t seen. on this country´s vast coasts. Now, I realize that choosing a favorite coastal área anywhere in the world is a very subjective matter and to each his/her own but if I were choosing a coastal área in which to buy a beach home in Mexico, it would probably be on the Oaxaca Coast somewhere between the Bahías de Huatulco and Puerto Escondido and my personal favorite at the moment is the tiny village down a dirt road known as San Agostin. What I really like about the San Agostin área is that, within a couple of kilometers, one can find a diminutive bay of calm waters,, a beach somewhat isolated from the open Pacific and a wild surf beach directly on the ocean with magnificent waves.

We stopped at the wild, open ocean beach a few years ago and were standing there in an isolated área admiring the spectacular surf washing up onto a beautiful wide white sand beach when this very young kid approached us and asserted, "You are welcome to stand here and enjoy my beach as long you wish if you come on over to San Agostin and buy beer in my bar on the bay harbor." Well, we acquiesced and, after enjoying the ocean view for a while, drove the short distance over to "his" bar for a cold cerveza and it was a thoroughly pleasant occasion even though clearly his mom and dad owned the place but were into the game big time and fine company. 

Even though San Agostin is isolated down a lovely deserted dirt road of good quality but largely unutilized by outsiders, the tiny village is fairly close to nearby Puerto Angel for shopping and finding amenities. I wouldn´t try to walk it too often but many locals of limited means do so all the time as they have no choice.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

oooh so glad I decided to read this thread! We may be driving thru Oaxaca in a few weeks and now I have a beach to look for! 
"Oaxaca Coast somewhere between the Bahías de Huatulco and Puerto Escondido and my personal favorite at the moment is the tiny village down a dirt road known as San Agostin"

Thanx!!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

terrybahena said:


> oooh so glad I decided to read this thread! We may be driving thru Oaxaca in a few weeks and now I have a beach to look for!
> "Oaxaca Coast somewhere between the Bahías de Huatulco and Puerto Escondido and my personal favorite at the moment is the tiny village down a dirt road known as San Agostin"
> 
> Thanx!!


Your reaction was the opposite of mine. A beach that someone treats as their private property and collects a tariff for its use, sounds like a good place to stay away from to me.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Your reaction was the opposite of mine. A beach that someone treats as their private property and collects a tariff for its use, sounds like a good place to stay away from to me.


Public Beach Access in Nuevo Vallarta - Nuevo Vallarta Forum - TripAdvisor

You would not like Nuevo Vallarta then. We were trying to get to the beach and drove twice up and down where the large condos and hotels were and all had blocked the beach and were secured grounds. We stopped at a guard "caseta" at one of the condos and talked to the guard. He directed us to the marina/jette at one end of the beach. There was a sidewalk with access to the beach. We then walked the 1 1/2 miles along the beach. To get back to the street we had to walk back to the marina but that was OK because our car was parked there but were really in the mood to take a bus back from the far end but couldn´t. 

This all really turned me off. My wife and one of her sisters, who rents a condo there evey year, thought nothing of it. I presume they are used to high security and at the time I wasn´t.

Similar senario in Puerto Vallarta beach area where the large hotels and condos are but no as hard to get access. Signs at the beach side of the hotels stating "Only Guess are Allowed!" They give you a hospital type colored wrist band to show the guards with the name of the complex when you pay rent for the beach, showers and swimming pool area for the day for $40.00 pesos at the Hyatt down the street a short walk from where we stay in the Zona Marina in Puerto Vallarta.

The downtown beach is totally open and there a nice boardwak but the beach itself is small pebbles with little sand. The other two I mentioned are sand and so are all the other beaches - Bucerias, Sayulitas etc.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Your reaction was the opposite of mine. A beach that someone treats as their private property and collects a tariff for its use, sounds like a good place to stay away from to me.


Ahh well - I was thinking about how he described the beach, and how it gave me a destination other than an entire state ha ha...But also, for me....sometimes having a Mexican husband lets me look at things differently. All Mexico beaches are public, and there have been times when he points that out to someone- sometimes we are not approached with those kinds of pitches simply because he is Mexican. And sometimes it seems to be an ok thing to do....maybe based on a kid's creativity...maybe how his family looks or the environment....you know how the more you get to know Mexico, the more you don't know? choosing who the pesos in pocket go to? However in this case I gotta admit I sorta didn't think about the kid...just the destination ha ha.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


TundraGreen said:



Your reaction was the opposite of mine. A beach that someone treats as their private property and collects a tariff for its use, sounds like a good place to stay away from to me.

Click to expand...

_Just for the record.the kid was obviously just kidding but none of us needed any coaxing to buy that beer there. San Agostin is a great little place made even more charming by a nice, cold beer plus we were the only tourists there that day. I predict Terry will love it there.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Just for the record.the kid was obviously just kidding but none of us needed any coaxing to buy that beer there. San Agostin is a great little place made even more charming by a nice, cold beer plus we were the only tourists there that day. I predict Terry will love it there.


Thanks for the clarification. From your original description, I got the idea it was more of a shake-down than a joke. I am glad to hear I was wrong.


----------



## Recon1 (Oct 10, 2014)

NO I don't want you to choose for me - I actually have family that live there and come from the area I was just trying to get expat views and input because what is good for native peoples is possibly seen different from expats. I have scouted out possible homes for when I visit there in the winter and again in june to check the heat. thank you for your input.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

sunnyvmx said:


> We tried to escape the biting mosquitos, deer flies and horse flies in Playa del Carmen by going to Progresso. There was no escape. Even at the pool they attacked whatever skin was available so you had to keep dunking under the water. Even the dog was being attacked so we spent a lot of time inside the motorhome.


Sunny, I am in Playa del Carmen now. Last night the wind shifted offshore and the mosquitoes were downright vampires. To the person that invented "Deet", muchos gracias


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Playaboy said:



Sunny, I am in Playa del Carmen now. Last night the wind shifted offshore and the mosquitoes were downright vampires. To the person that invented "Deet", muchos gracias

Click to expand...

_Playaboy:

After having grown up on the U.S. Gulf Coast where the mosquitos have insatiable appetites for human blood and the cockroaches can and will fly into your hair as you sleep, for the sake of maintaining our sanity,we chose to live in the highlands
when we retired to Mexico.

What is intertesting is, that, while we have huge cockroaches, intrusive black widows and occasional scorpions and also, rarely, occasional mosquitos and no-see-ums at Lake Chapala at 5,000 feet altitude, we have no insect problems at San Cristóbal de Las Casas at 7,000 feet in the Chiapas Highlands. In fact, in eight years there I have not even seen one cockroach nor any other vermin except the human variety. At Lake Chapala, I fear walking into the kitchen at night for fear they will mow me down in a stampede.


----------



## exclusiva (Oct 29, 2011)

Now if you're talking about giant cockroaches, spiders big and small including tarantulas, all kinds of ants, and scorpions, we got 'em by the bushel out at the beach. Any season and whether the wind blows or not.


----------

